# Goose chair best option to hide in 1/2" tall wheat



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

I have zero cover with red dirt and winter wheat is about 1/2" tall. Would goose chair be best option? Maybe put some raffia on the legs or just burlap. I dunno need some experienced advice on this.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

maybe no blind, just camo up and lay on your back


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

Where should we lay in the spread?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Best way is to take your blind out there and a couple of shovels and dig them down to the doors. Then use stubble to spread over the bear dirt. Or try to hunt the edges if their not working the middle of the field. Depending on how many decoys you have and how much draweing power they have.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I usually setup at the back of my kill zone, but that can vary depending on the birds. If the birds land short of your shooting range, move farther up in the zone


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

This is actually thick wheat where I am hunting. A lot of it is eating down to the dirt. Should I seek parts of the field that are more lush and has greener wheat and thicker wheat to hide in??


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

go where the birds go, if they are in the short stuff, find a way to hide there

You might try the taller, would be easier to hide. Geese don't like real tall or thick. If the Geese are using the shorter, and you are in the taller, it might be hard to get them there


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

with lay outs if you dig them in a little or put snow on the sides it helps a bunch, should be the same with the goose chairs, Try rogerssportinggoods for the sub blinds good price, get the brown, cheaper, i have 2 goose chairs never could get enough camo on the feet,bob


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

maybe a gille suit would do the trick! or some old camo coveralls and cut slits in it and tie avery killer weed on it or better yet the natural stubble zip tied to it. just an idea i have never tried it but i bet it would work and heck of alot easier than digging blinds, that sucks. I have done it twice and never again.


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

It is tough hiding in super short stubble like that, but power hunters and express blinds are much lower profile than the door style SUBS, ground forces and hitmans. Try one of those lower profiles types and use decoys around your blinds to take away some of the depth.

Also, use the lay of the land to your advantage. Stay away from the very tops of hills so your not silhouetting yourself due to the short stubble. Try and set up on the down slope where the birds will still be able to see you when coming from the roost. Usually you can find longer stubble in slight depressions in the field too.

Hope this helps.


----------

